# RN Cancels Future Surface Combatant, may opt for Type 45 Variant +  New Corvette



## Cloud Cover (1 Dec 2004)

From the Navy Matters web site:  http://navy-matters.beedall.com/fsc.htm 

Cancellation of the FSC Project
In November 2004 the MOD quietly cancelled the FSC project as it had been envisaged until that point,   Defense News reported: "The DPA said Nov 25 [2004] that having decided not to proceed with the FSC as originally planned, it was developing ideas for a possible two-class solution to the requirement for a multipurpose warship."

It appears that a review of this ambitious project prior to the planned Initial Gate milestone raised serious concerns about the projects risk and affordability - the later having driving a reduction in numbers to just 14 hulls to replace 17 Type 22 and Type 23 frigates.   Instead the MOD is now seeking a large, low risk, nearly off-the-shelf solution (see Global Cruiser) supplemented by a new small design (see the Global Corvette) that will provide capabilities roughly equivalent to FSC but at lower cost.

This page is retained for reference purposes, and shows the thinking and innovative ideas that had been originally considered for FSC.   
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Too ambitious and expensive. Does this sound familiar or what. 

Check out the Global Cruiser link at the web site, looks like a very interesting alternative.  http://navy-matters.beedall.com/gcruiser.htm   

The above information and links are posted under the _Fair Dealing _ provisions of the _Copyright Act_.


----------



## DJL (2 Dec 2004)

> Too ambitious and expensive. Does this sound familiar or what.
> 
> Check out the Global Cruiser link at the web site, looks like a very interesting alternative




After reading the article on the Darings (amongest other literature) and the possable type 45 based global cruiser, I'm of the opinion that most of these requirements could have been met with a Burke or a British variant {see chip deep fryer and liquor cabinet equipped wardroom} of the American design. Realistically though, it would be political suicide for the labour government not to support British industry/defence contractors. With that said, I wish the kippers luck and hope they realize some cost savings in going with a common hull type.


[edit] I wonder if the Brits are serious about their "Global Cruiser" having the ability to operate (support and deploy?) Chinooks........


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Dec 2004)

That Global Cruiser would do wonders for our capbilities.....


----------



## Cloud Cover (5 Dec 2004)

DJL said:
			
		

> ability to operate (support and deploy?) Chinooks........



Ever seen one up close? Huuuuge hanger and flight deck required. With twin rotors, does anybody know if they could safely haul one down on the deck of an  oversized destroyer flight deck? There doesn't appear to be a lot of room to slide into a landing. Cheers.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (7 Dec 2004)

I'm working off memory, but I don't every remember seeing the Chinook in HOSTACS (the NATO book which says what helo can land on which ship).   I'm pretty sure it wouldn't even fit any of our flight decks.   This is not even to mention that most frigates/destroyer decks are not stressed for helos weighing in at more than about 28K lbs.   While a bone-dry Chinook weighs around 23K lbs, a fully loaded one weighs 50K lbs.

It would be a signifiacnt challenge, IMHO, to operate a helo this size off of anything smaller than a carrier for any length of time.


----------



## Cloud Cover (19 Feb 2005)

It seems as if things may be going down hill RN carrier program, Beedal is concerned the new large carriers are next on the chopping block: http://navy-matters.beedall.com/index.html  

The project appears to be a huge political and financial head ache for the Kips.


----------



## Navalsnpr (20 Feb 2005)

Good concept for the Naval future...

I was looking at the cut-away picture of the trimaran frigate and it shows an V-22 Osprey coming off the deck





I can't really imagine that an V-22 Osprey could be capable of landing on anything but a carrier as the deck would need to be very stable for it to launch/recover.







Here is the link for more info on the V-22 Osprey


----------



## Cloud Cover (21 Feb 2005)

The trimaran certainly cuts the "mean" and all-business sort of image that Navies seem to adore these days, but in reality doesn't the design represent a longer, fatter target, even if it is marginally more survivable in combat?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Feb 2005)

whiskey 601 said:
			
		

> The trimaran certainly cuts the "mean" and all-business sort of image that Navies seem to adore these days, but in reality doesn't the design represent a longer, fatter target, even if it is marginally more survivable in combat?



Kinda sounds like the amphibs that people here and in Ottawa want bad.  :-\


----------

